# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > امنیت در شبکه >  Proxy Switch جهت افزایش سرعت و مخفی شدن در اینترنت

## SyntaxCheck

دوستان سلام
پراکسی سوییچ علاوه بر اینکه در بالا بردن سرعت برای بعضی از کانکشن های ضعیف موثر هست, شما رو در اینترنت نامریی و غیر قابل رد گیری میکنه:
http://www.searchutilities.com/psw/

----------


## SyntaxCheck

کراکش رو هم از آدرس زیر بگیرید:

http://wmw.crackz.ws/hjlascuuodfwO/p...acked-tsrh.zip

----------


## hello_world

سلام .  ادرس کرکی که دادی نیست  :lol: 
[/code]

----------


## Inprise

عبارت "افزایش سرعت" رو حذف کنید .

----------


## Gladiator

بله اون کشی که پراکسی درست میکنه عموما سرعت رو افزایش نمیده .

----------


## SyntaxCheck

اینپرایز عزیز شما درست میگید.در حالت عادی و با کانکشنهای معمولی رو به عالی باید افزایش سرعت رو پاک کنم.اما اگر مثل من چند روز از هفته رو جایی پرت و خارج از تهران باشید با کانکشن های مزخرف میبینید که چقدر مفیده.واضح تر بگم چون باز کردن اکثر صفحات از زمان مشخص خارج میشه اونجا این پراکسی حکم افزایش دهنده سرعت رو بازی میکنه.البته واژه سریعتر به معنای خودش اشتباهه و شما درست میگید اما چیز بهتری به ذهنم نرسید که بنویسم.

راستی شما درست میگید آدرس قبلی الان دیگه وجود نداره.کراک رو از اینجا هم میتونید بگیرید:
http://wmw.andr.net/andr_crc/p/proxy...acked-tsrh.zip

----------


## houshmand

خوب از این برنامه استفاده کن و یک سر به سایت 
http://www.ip2location.com/بزن 
همه پتو هایت را به آب می ده :wink: 
(یا با استفاده از روشهای دیگه امتحان کن ببین باز ....)

----------


## SherlookHolms

salam, man dar dubai hastam, va in barname e proxyswitch kar nemikone ? chetori bayad rah andazi konam,? inja hame e site haye e crack ro block kardan, dar zemn kasi mitune e crack e CodeCharge Studio ro be man bede ?

----------


## aligerman

salam 
man taze ozve in sait shodam 
mikhatsam age momkene rahnameim konid ke chetori mitonam ye ip ya passwordo to yahoomessenger  peyda konam
mamanon misham
az rahnameiton
ali

----------

